

Show HN: Amubosé, a quick way to search for multiple books on Amazon - lukeqsee

Have you ever had a long list of books you needed to look-up on Amazon? So have I, and I found it <i>very</i> tedious. (Copy title #1, search, find book, copy title #2, search find book, &#38;tc.)<p>So I fixed it.<p>http://amubose.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/<p>(Why S3? It's free, and I expect that this will only be used by me.)
======
mikecane
Oh! This is great!! Will do a post. Tried it and BAM! Great.

EDIT: One suggestion. Possible to separate into search for print (Amazon) and
search for eBook (Kindle Store)? I mostly search for Kindle editions, as does
most of my audience.

EDIT 2: Post up: [http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/05/14/new-amazon-
search-...](http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/05/14/new-amazon-search-tool-
amubose/)

~~~
lukeqsee
Thanks!

I'll definitely add that feature.

EDIT: Feature added.

~~~
mikecane
Brilliant! I've added an Update to my post. You also got mentioned here:
[http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/05/14/amubose-new-
ama...](http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/05/14/amubose-new-amazon-
search-tool)

------
lukeqsee
clickable: <http://amubose.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/>

